# Mystery Pot Belly Pigs  :  3 weeks - new pics and video. pg 3.



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know the circumstances that caused them to look like this. Maybe the owners lost their job. Maybe they just didn't know any better.  Glad they found there way here though. 

2 little guys and a gal that looks like she's about to pop ANY minute.  They are all in the same pen for the night but I'm going to get her a nice secluded farrowing area to have her piglets in. She's super shy but if I sneak up on her when she's on her side you can see them jumping around in there. 


And for size comparison, those are 12" landscaping blocks.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad you got em!!! Now its time for plenty of dinner and desert for them!!!  Good job taking them in!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't have much choice. They were in the backyard when I got home L.      And the funny thing is if who ever dropped them off had just waited until I was home...I still would have said, yes of course I'll take care of them for you. 


  They are super sweet just very underweight.  So we had some sliced bananas for dessert and the sow actually ate it out of my hand so I think there is total hope for them as wonderful pets somewhere once they are in a little better shape.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like pot or pot crosses.  You don't want them to get much over 80-100#s or their spine will start to weaken and you'll have problems.
I would also do a fecal to check for internal parasites...the one looks "wormy" to me.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 27, 2011)

The two males are around 40/50 lbs.    I picked up on the bowing in the sow's back too. I not sure how much of that is the weight of the belly she's got right now.  

 They just appeared today so I have Animal Control coming out tomorrow to document their condition and then a call will go into our farm vet to see about getting them a visit and an ultrasound on her to see what we are dealing with and when. I think she's got less than a week left though she's really loose in the back and "uddered up" for lack of a better term.  

 I've done big pigs before and regular PBs before but these guys are pretty tiny so I'm thinking maybe miniature PB?  Hoping the size isn't just due to malnutrition.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

IMO there is no such thing as a mini pb...only a seriously underfed one.

I took in a rescue pb sow and she had that pregnant look too...she wasn't...just seriously overweight.  I couldn't get the weight off her quick enough.  Her spine broke from the strain   If your girl isn't pregnant you need to get her on a diet right away.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't figure out what to call them aside from mini's. Mostly just hoping to convey size.  But I agree that the creation of "mini" pbs is pretty much malnutrition. 

 We dealt with 2 rescue pb females that were well into the 150/175 range a few years ago and had toes 3" past where they should be etc.  It wasn't pretty but a diet of lots of fruit and veg and making them walk around a bit did wonders.  They were turned around in about 3 months I think, I can't remember exactly but I know we didn't have them for more than a summer. 


 This sow is totally pregnant. I can see the piglets moving.   When I talk to the vet later today I'm going to get an appointment set up to fix the boys. We don't need any more piglets running around and I seriously don't want them fighting due to both being boars.  I have today off so I'm going to work on getting her penned by herself if it doesn't stress them out too much. 

 The wee stripey bastage is an escape artist and every time I went outside last night I would look down there he was.  I swear he can walk through walls.   After the 5th time in 2 hours I was just laughing at my wack-a-mole fencing attempts to keep him in.  I think after a row of fencing a row if cinder blocks and then a row of hay bales, we're in.  But I wouldn't even bet a dollar on it.   Thankfully all he wants to do is walk down to check out the goats, who want NOTHING to do with him. They are super freaked out about this short dog/mole thing that keeps trying to eat them alive and wear their kidney's for earrings.  (translate: Saunters up to the fence line and sniffs about a little and then saunters away)     Ah goats.... You certainly know how to put the drama in a drama free situation.   Watching the goats huddled together in the absolute opposite corner of the pen from the pig who was still on the other side of their fence and oh about 12" tall.... yeah. It was very hard not to just pee myself laughing at them.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad you have them. Poor little babies. Let us know when she has her babies. And after pictures when they get some weight on. They are really cute though.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to continue to post update pictures so I can keep track of their progress.   Her with having the babies and then making sure she's a healthy weight after pregnancy and the boys with getting a little more flesh under that skin and having a right good round of parasite removal.  (Found ticks on the striped one this morning)


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

We found that we have to use hog panels and really, really good gates for our pots or they will go awandering.

Do the boars have their scissor teeth?  If they do, I'd have the vet remove them when he castrates them.  They can do a lot of harm with them and since you don't know the history of these guys,  I would be safe rather than sorry.

Please do keep us updated.  I'd enjoy seeing them progress to their appropriate potential.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not happy with their fencing arrangement but it will get us through until the weekend when I have time to redo it all.   Right now it is a mishmash of plywood, garden fencing, push in tposts, my clothes line post and cinderblocks and haybales to keep all that pushed together and blocking the sneaky outy spots.  Thankfully if they get out, it's only into the yard which is fenced with super tight chain link. They've already tried to get under that and can't


 The striped male is a delightfully naughty escape artist, for now.  As soon as he gets out he looks at you like 'ok now put me back in so I can do it again'.  It's like he simply can't help himself from going through a fence hole. 


The female is in total nesting mode and I finally got the boys secured in their own pen (for now) and am going to try and redo things this weekend when I have 10 minutes to plan it out.  Of course I'll probably be in crazy piglet birthing mode by then.  She's freaking huge and has started getting quite tetchy and is having bouts of heavy breathing. I think we're getting close but no goo yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I should have kept my mouth shut. 

   We are at 7 piglets and counting. 

 Pics to follow.  1 isn't doing so hot but she isn't letting me get near them.  The "close ups" are are camera zooms.


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Oh I should have kept my mouth shut.
> 
> We are at 7 piglets and counting.
> 
> Pics to follow.  1 isn't doing so hot but she isn't letting me get near them.  The "close ups" are are camera zooms.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

I came in to distance myself a little. Since I can't help her and she simply won't let me near so I need to stay away until she is done.  I'm not getting bitten over a drop off piglet, it's not worth the ER visit. She's being a good mom and letting them nurse.  Everybody came out unassisted so far so here are some pictures that I was able to take.  Long range... 




















*** got distracted while typing this and it took like an hour to write.    Went back out 5 min ago and we are done at 11 with 1 expected to not make it.  A runt that is VERY small, eyes not open, labored wet breathing and barely moving.   Can't reach it and can't do anything for it anyway.  I feel bad but right now I think the best thing is to let nature take its course.   She is absolutely ready to bite me if I try and get close again and I just can't risk it. 


More photos and updates tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 28, 2011)

That is nice of you to keep them and take care of them. The babies are cute!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you.  I started yesterday morning with zero pigs in my backyard and now suddenly there are 14.  I hope I don't seem to harsh about it. I am trying to do everything I can for them but they simply don't trust me enough yet to for me to be of real comfort to them.   I can provide food, water, shelter and safety and then keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 29, 2011)

Well we are holding at 10 healthy piglets.  I can't keep the boys contained for love or money at the moment so I guess I'm redoing the fence earlier than I thought.  I'm not sure they'd stay in a poured concrete box honestly. They are magical in their ability to escape.      <---- after finding them out again at 12:30 last night .   At that point, I just left them in the yard L.  I swear the spent most of the night trying to escape from the yard and back into their pen.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Well we are holding at 10 healthy piglets.  I can't keep the boys contained for love or money at the moment so I guess I'm redoing the fence earlier than I thought.  I'm not sure they'd stay in a poured concrete box honestly. They are magical in their ability to escape.      <---- after finding them out again at 12:30 last night .   At that point, I just left them in the yard L. * I swear the spent most of the night trying to escape from the yard and back into their pen*.




Good luck with your pen remodeling!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

Aw, how cute!  so in just a few days you went from no piggies to 13 of them.  Congrats!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah my pig counting of late has been one, two, many, lots. 

 Good news on the piggy front. Somebody local is coming to take 3 of them to bottle feed. She wants them as house pets and has done this before from bottle baby stage so I'm comfortable with her having them.  She's taking 2 healthy ones and one iffy one so hopefully it can get some one on one attention. 

I have homes for 4 more upon weaning and mama seems to be able to manage 7 nursing much better than 10.    She was a little overwhelmed I think. (I was too) 


And I may be getting hooked up with a 4h family for the adults. We'll just have to see.   If not a friend may take them.  She's talking to her husband about it but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 8, 2011)

How are the pig's doing? Any updates?


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 9, 2011)

You are so awesome for taking them in. They are adorable. How are the babies and mom doing?  Any luck in keeping them locked up?


----------



## froggie71 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh my those babies are adorable!    11 babies    Hope all is going well.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't understand why people continue to dump animals like this.  A pregnant one at that.  I hope things are going well for you and the pigs.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 10, 2011)

Mostly good news. We lost 2 of the piglets. 1 was a runt the first night that aspirated fluid and the second was stepped on and I couldn't save it.  2 went to be bottle fed and she's doing VERY well with the 7 that are still on her. 

So far all the babies are spoken for as far as homes go. Now I just need to neuter/spay the adults and get them homes. 

Going out to take current pictures as soon as this canner batch is done. Peaches are in  


  Mom has dropped weight and the boys have put on a tiny bit.  The piglets are little sausages on legs and are freakin adorable.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 10, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Mostly good news. We lost 2 of the piglets. 1 was a runt the first night that aspirated fluid and the second was stepped on and I couldn't save it.  2 went to be bottle fed and she's doing VERY well with the 7 that are still on her.
> 
> So far all the babies are spoken for as far as homes go. Now I just need to neuter/spay the adults and get them homes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the 2 that you lost  

I am happy to hear that the rest are doing good and that mom lost a little weight.  

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally got pictures.  The piglets will be 3 weeks old on Tuesday. 

The sow is dropping weight and the males are picking up a touch.   The older male is still the thinnest but he may just have a touch of "I'm old and skinny" going on.  



And the piglets are just freakin adorable. 






























And here is a link for a video of them.    Their pen looks horrible because it was completely thrown together and I haven't had time to build something more substantial. And since I'm hoping they are only here another 2 weeks anyway... eh.  We'll see.     She thieved a feed bucket, a towel and a sheet of landscaping plastic and if you try and take them she gets very very mad at you so ok.. keep them. That's fine. Seriously, I don't care. As long as you doesn't steal my zip ties, it's all good.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJtKOVvCyc


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

And so far we still have homes for all the piglets but are not sure about the adults yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 19, 2011)

The babies are all now eating solid food and she has started to wean them herself.  I just LOVE when animals agree with your preferred time frames.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 19, 2011)

They are SO cute it almost makes me want a piggy!! But then I come to my senses. lol!


----------



## PattySh (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow those piglets are cute. They are so lucky they got dumped at your house. I can't imagine what would have happened to the pigs otherwise. Great job getting them rehomed, pot bellies can be hard to find homes for.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 21, 2011)

I  SO SO wish I had taken my camera outside to feed this morning.   For reference most of the pig area is covered by an old carport roof that is tied down to some t posts. It's my hay storage normally. 


 So I'm feeding the pigs earlier and I keep only counting 2 babies.  Now I KNOW I counted 7 last night so where the heck are they?  

I look everywhere in the pen and don't see them.  Mama isn't stressed out though and there are no baby piggy bits anywhere so nothing horrible should have happened.  Also our bedroom window is about 50ft away so I'd have heard it. 

Then I notice that the side of the carport roof looks like it had some digging action.  Then I look next door and see that about 3 of my tomato plants are moving.  Uh, it's not windy.   Sneak sneak sneak.... Yep there are 5 naughty little piglets scarfing down green tomatoes and nibbling on the kale plants.  I lure them out with bits of bagel and chase them back into the pig pen.   I TOTALLY expect to be doing this about 12 times a day now.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 25, 2011)

Any more pics. of the piggies?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 30, 2011)

We are pulling the piglets from the mom tomorrow morning and they start going to their new homes tomorrow night. I'm going to designate someone to take pictures of "The Great Pig Wrassle" as we have dubbed it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We are pulling the piglets from the mom tomorrow morning and they start going to their new homes tomorrow night. I'm going to designate someone to take pictures of "The Great Pig Wrassle" as we have dubbed .


Can't wait to see!  I watched your U-tube video and those piglets are so precious.  But the adults are  BIG!  People just don't get it sometimes.   I know these people who treat these animals like ornaments and drop them off mysterious for someone else to take care, do not appreciate what you did, but I do.  I respect anyone that will take in someone else's "created" problem for the sake of those innocent pigs.  

And I know it will be a load of your mind sending those "escape" artists on their way!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn't have enough hands to have someone video the piglet round up. Lets just say it took 5 people and spanned my entire garden yard by the time they finished escaping.  


The adults should be going to their new home this weekend.  3 of the piglets are getting picked up this weekend and that means I have 2 piglets that had their people back out.  

The lady taking the adults is going to try doing breeding pbs as a small meat breed so she's willing to take the last two piglets with the adults for Christmas dinner if nothing else comes up.  


Just figured I'd update since I'm hopefully out of the pig business soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 20, 2011)

And since they are all going away this weekend I have found myself giving them extra treats and snacks and scratches.  As much as we were not really prepared for pigs, I'm going to miss the little buggers.  They kind of grew on me.


----------

